# Breeder show case updates



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be givin updates all week long on the PKC breeders show case .......

Chase and Sam of the Mafia will be huntin all week along with Muddy Patrick...

I'll let ya'll that could not make it know the good and bad of the show case

Will be posting nite #1 as soon as the word comes in


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 20, 2009)

Sam just a puppy or are they just up there for the open events?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Sam just a puppy or are they just up there for the open events?



A 7 year old puppy


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck to those going!  It sure is a nice place to have a hunt.  I spent 3 hours taking pictures at the land between the lakes.  Decent hunting around the lakes too.


----------



## coondog1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Word is Letourneau made the final four.

Muddy won his cast.

We are headed that way in the morning!


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish we were there! Looking forward to the updates. thanks.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 21, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I'll be givin updates all week long on the PKC breeders show case .......
> 
> Chase and Sam of the Mafia will be huntin all week along with Muddy Patrick...
> 
> ...


Word aint come in yet?????????


----------



## willcox (Jul 21, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Word aint come in yet?????????





coondog1 said:


> Word is Letourneau made the final four.
> 
> Muddy won his cast.
> 
> We are headed that way in the morning!



THATS THE WORD  CHASE AND MUDDY DROVE 8 HRS TO DRAW EACH OTHER  PATTY WON THE CAST


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 21, 2009)

willcox said:


> THATS THE WORD  CHASE AND MUDDY DROVE 8 HRS TO DRAW EACH OTHER  PATTY WON THE CAST


 Thats how it goes..I once drew a all ga cast at the super stakes..I figured we could have settled that without having to drive to Indiana


----------



## willcox (Jul 21, 2009)

Coulda just mailed that one in couldnt ya!!
They say its rough woods cause of all the ice storm damage and its raining there now so i reckon they aint gonna have much fun tonight


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 21, 2009)

maybe it'll stop and they can have a good time


----------



## willcox (Jul 21, 2009)

well muddy and chase drew each other again. they might wind up engaged before the week is over


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 21, 2009)

willcox said:


> well muddy and chase drew each other again. they might wind up engaged before the week is over


Dang thats unheard of Probably had close to 40 dogs...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

willcox said:


> well muddy and chase drew each other again. they might wind up engaged before the week is over



So Willcox you gonna be the best Man


----------



## willcox (Jul 21, 2009)

ONLY IF YOU GONNA BE THE BRIDESMADE


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just talked to Chase and he won his cast and yes he beat Patrick

Just waiting on 1 more cast to see if the Mafia is in the MONEY

And Willcox I might be a Maid around the house but I ain't built right to be a Bride


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 22, 2009)

UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!  Tuesday night warm up at the breeders cup show case in Smithland , KY ......

Blue Dog Mafia  won there cast and has finished in the top 4 tonite despite drawing out with that other Famous Coon dog from right here in South Ga Muddy Patrick that won his cast last night......


Neither Rain , hills or Patrick could collar the Mafia and Sam tonight ..........

Congrats fellows, as of right now the Mafia is tied with Muddy in wins but has one up on him with a final 4 place


----------



## willcox (Jul 22, 2009)

*Unbelievable*

What are the odds!! Muddy and chase have drawn each other for the third night in a row in kentucky. That really sucks going that far and drawing the man you rode with and share a room with knowing cant but one of you get in the money those nights


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW!  I would raise all kinda cane about that!!!!  I wish them luck, but yea man i agree that's awful.  I'd love to say that's just PKC for ya, but that's just not right.  I've drew hellhole swamp the past 8 times at orangeburg sc and I WILL NOT ever go back there again.  I thought the odds were against that pretty good, but to draw the same person 3 casts in a row????  sorry to hear that for those guys.  It's too much money and too many hours of homework put in for them to have to compete against each other 3 nights in a row.  I wish them luck.  whew... it'd be tough to swallow...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 22, 2009)

willcox said:


> What are the odds!! Muddy and chase have drawn each other for the third night in a row in kentucky. That really sucks going that far and drawing the man you rode with and share a room with knowing cant but one of you get in the money those nights



Man if they knew that to start off with they could have stayed in GA and sent the results in by text

It's tough when your friends with both but I gotta pull for 
THE MAFIA

Sorry Muddy Love ya to death


----------



## willcox (Jul 22, 2009)

Chase and sam had some luck, caught some breaks , and won the cast tonight .  Circle points so they wont be getting in the money but will be happy with the cast win. Will reprt on any more ga hunters winning asap


----------



## willcox (Jul 23, 2009)

Gatorman with shorts won his cast also but didnt get in the big money either


----------



## willcox (Jul 23, 2009)

WELL CHASE AND MUDDY FINALLY GET TO HUNT WITHOUT EACH OTHER BUT CHASE AND LATERNO DREW EACH OTHER . 80 DOGS AND CHASE CANT HUNT WITHOUT SOMEBODY HE IS ROOMING WITH


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 23, 2009)

willcox said:


> WELL CHASE AND MUDDY FINALLY GET TO HUNT WITHOUT EACH OTHER BUT CHASE AND LATERNO DREW EACH OTHER . 80 DOGS AND CHASE CANT HUNT WITHOUT SOMEBODY HE IS ROOMING WITH



It's all a conspiracy against the Mafia Willcox


----------



## willcox (Jul 24, 2009)

Sam and chase got beat on last drop . Split tree both had coon but other dog had more strike. Dont mind getting beat by something that treed a coon. Will report on rest of south ga boys asap    muddy and matt marchant won their casts


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

FLASH**** 

Matt gets 5th in round one of the big show with 'ol Baldie, aka Mud Grip, son of Spice. Got bumped out of final four by the last cast back.............

Good luck to all the Ga boys tonite!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 24, 2009)

Brad McDaniel said:


> FLASH****
> 
> Matt gets 5th in round one of the big show with 'ol Baldie, aka Mud Grip, son of Spice. Got bumped out of final four by the last cast back.............
> 
> Good luck to all the Ga boys tonite!!


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

Guess Matt and Grip won two outta three casts. Good job Matt!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 26, 2009)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`Drawing out Together??*

I am not up too speed on the Coon dog, Field Trials, but there is a way, that this can be eleminated in the Rabbit hunting Trials, just think about it for a second and it may come to you fellows.

I seen two old boys for up in Tenn. come up with the solution a number of years ago?  Works and it's all Legal, in the ARHA/NKC Field Trials.

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 26, 2009)

Daddy rabbit you make about as much sense as a daggum football bat....haymakers rule!!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 26, 2009)

Jimmy quit with the blue crying faces....they boohoo enough already!!!  I sure hope the sushi don't give ol Sam the runs!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 26, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere``````````````````````````````````*

Like I said, don't know too much about coon dog Trials, but in the ARHA, you can Reg. Your Kennels with that Organization, and then any of those hound that draw out, together, in a cast that is from that Kennel, you can Roll, that hound to another cast!! 

I seen two old boys from up in Tenn. that went too all the trial together, and kept having to run against each other, like these two South Ga. boys have had to do, Reg. their hounds, as Dogwood Kennels, they rode together and then thay could roll their hounds, into differant casts, never did have  to run against each other any more, and they would have a hound in every cast!!

Say I like the comment about that baseball bat at a football game, who came up with that, I know you didn't!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 26, 2009)

I used to coon hunt all the UKC coon clubs in Ga we hunted in the nite champion class and we never had but 1 cast sometimes 2 in the nite champion class and we never had but 1 cast in the Grand nite champion Class we had no choice but to hunt agianst each other . Oh yeah let me know what Walker wins it all !!!!!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jul 26, 2009)

in ukc the only way you get rolled is 2 hounds with the same owner.  And if people are like i am... i like alot of people but very few will i put on my dog papers! lol  That's tough luck with 80 hounds to draw your partners everynight.  those beagle competitions are more political than coon hunts which is weird b/c its more about the dog in the beagle trials.  I've handled just enough to know I wasn't in the click to win.  Not that my dog should have won the hunt at all...but it shouldn't have been picked up.  jmo


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 26, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Jimmy quit with the blue crying faces....they boohoo enough already!!!  I sure hope the sushi don't give ol Sam the runs!



Blue dog Mafia had a good week up there , just factor in all the Walcur dogs that Sam did beat all week ... 

Alot to say about them Walcur dogs that could not beat the Mafia


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 27, 2009)

What kinda dog won the hunt ?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 27, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> What kinda dog won the hunt ?


You even have to ask that question?  Actually it had 3 different winners..A open winner,senior and junior pup winner..
All walkers!!!!!!!


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 27, 2009)

WALKER POWER


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 27, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> WALKER POWER



My God you could not stir the Walcurs with a stick up there !!!!!!!

If a Walcur did not win then it would be shame


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 27, 2009)

well i can say  one thing bout that when u got 95%  walkers  in competing  in hunts  what do u expect  lol   i hunted walkers for twenty  years had good uns and baduns   but want hunt  nothing but a blackdog 4  ever   just my op.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    DONT GET OFFENDED   WALKER  BOYS  I WON MY SHARE OF HUNTS WITHEM   TOO.


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 27, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> My God you could not stir the Walcurs with a stick up there !!!!!!!
> 
> If a Walcur did not win then it would be shame



some people just know a good thing and others i wonder about lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 27, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> some people just know a good thing and others i wonder about lol



The way I see it The Blue dog Mafia beat 90% of them Walcurs up there

2 cast wins and a money round

Nite 2 
Rowdy 
You Never Know Kennels – O 
Shane Dunaway – H 
Score 375+ 

Sam 
Mark Wilcox – O 
Chase Phillips – H     Blue Dog Mafia
Score 125+ 

Roller 
Burchfield/Burchfield – O 
Michael Burchfield – H 
Score 175+ 

Hellbilly 
Cullom/Kiddy – O 
Barry Kiddy – H 
Score 175+ 

nite 3

Cast Winners: 

Buster 
Clark River Kennels – O 
John Clark – H 

Windy 
J C Ellis – O 
Conk Haynie – H 
150C 

Sam 
Mark Wilcox – O 
Chase Phillips – H 
-0-   Blue Dog Mafia

Hub 
Dick Whitmore – O 
Casey Montgomery – H 
-0- 

Silk 
Preston Lee – O/H 
-0- 

Ace 
Matt Marchant – O 
Mike Kirkland - H


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 27, 2009)

i guess every dog has it's day no matter what breed just kidding there's goodins in all the breedsthe best dog i ever had wouldn't a walker it was a redbone


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 27, 2009)

If there is 100 walkers and 1 blue dog if the blue dog is that good he should win ...


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> If there is 100 walkers and 1 blue dog if the blue dog is that good he should win ...



My point exactly...not trying to take anything away from Chase and Sam.  I know we all have given the ol boy a hard time all week and weekend but obviously, Sam is a pretty nice hound.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 28, 2009)

Gatorwearsjean etc.

Where did your hound Place??

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok guys, here is the deal. If you hunt a bluetick, redbone,  english, or walker there are some good dogs, some great dogs and some sorry dogs. 
JMFniterider: you can look at it however you want to. If the dog you have named was good enough to win it all he would have won it. If he was that good the number of walkers in his way would not have mattered. I mean a walker won each division, even though there were a lot more walkers, the dogs that came out on top were the best dogs. You can say what you want to about walkers but more people hunt them because they are winners bottom line. If blueticks were so great there would be more of them. This is just my opinion. For instance if Crowson had been hunting Hemi in the open division instead of a pup he would have had a good shot at winning it. Hemi is a great bluetick and has won enough to prove it. A dog is a dog no matter what you hunt. Take this and run with it


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Ok guys, here is the deal. If you hunt a bluetick, redbone,  english, or walker there are some good dogs, some great dogs and some sorry dogs.
> JMFniterider: you can look at it however you want to. If the dog you have named was good enough to win it all he would have won it. If he was that good the number of walkers in his way would not have mattered. I mean a walker won each division, even though there were a lot more walkers, the dogs that came out on top were the best dogs. You can say what you want to about walkers but more people hunt them because they are winners bottom line. If blueticks were so great there would be more of them. This is just my opinion. For instance if Crowson had been hunting Hemi in the open division instead of a pup he would have had a good shot at winning it. Hemi is a great bluetick and has won enough to prove it. A dog is a dog no matter what you hunt. Take this and run with it



one problem with your theory is where you go to hunt. put all the bluetick vs walker aside . it is almost impossible for  any dog that is outnumbered as bad as the walkers out number everything to draw one of the hot spots of the night if you know what i mean.all you can do is win your cast


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Hot spot or no hot spot. All you have to do is win your cast three nights in a row to be the champion. If the bluedog is so great he could have done that. DOnt you think???


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

why dont you bring your measuring stick on up here tonight and lets see what you got? and like i have asked before and cant seem to get an answer reckon what the walkers win loss ratio is? far more losers than winners . if they are all so great how did one walker win his cast 3 nights in a row? he must be super bad or the other 9 walkers he drew must need killing . DUH


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

With plus points. This is the open division winner all three nights. that is how a walker one. Superbad only got in one night by the way.
Zeb 3                             
Brad Mitchell – O 
Jeff Travis – H 
Score 200+ 

 Zeb 3
Brad Mitchell – O 
Jeff Travis – H 
Score 300+ 
Zeb 3 
Brad Mitchell – O 
Jeff Travis – H 
Score 600+


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> With plus points. This is the open division winner all three nights. that is how a walker one. Superbad only got in one night by the way.
> Zeb 3
> Brad Mitchell – O
> Jeff Travis – H
> ...



And just where was you at there big when all this was goin on???????????????


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

you could hunt your bluedog up there 8 nights and not score what this walker did in 3 nights.

And whenever you have more of one dog than the other it makes it harder to win. You cannot tie in comp. coon hunts. Therefore since there are more walkers one has to win and the other ones lose. That is just plain common sense bud. If there are 16 casts of walkers then that means 48 of them are gonna lose. they may all have plus points and scored on coons but they have to lose. So yeah there losing percentage is down. But go to all your major hunts and do the percentages that walkers have won and come back and talk to me


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> I have not said anything about my dog. I won a cast up there and that is more than you can say.where were you at. Sitting at home I imagine



nope buddy i wasnt at home i was there from sunday to sunday i got in the final 4 tues. night and won my cast wed. nite.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Well good job, what happened when the showcase actually started???


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

same thing that happened to you and your walcur he didnt winDUH


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well good job, what happened when the showcase actually started???



thurs nite i got beat by strike points and the other 2 i drew the same place and it was terriable hunting, we cut loose in a subdivison


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow this mafia really like to gang up on people. I did win one night once the showcase started. well on saturday night one dog on your cast had 375+ i am sure that there were coons there if that was the winning score


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

YOU KNOW HOW YOU WALKER BOYS GET BLIND AT SOME TREES


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

How do you go blind when there is no coon in the tree?


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

No cuz a blue dog made the tree not a walker  duh


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh is that right. Were you there, did you see this first hand.


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Wow this mafia really like to gang up on people. I did win one night once the showcase started. well on saturday night one dog on your cast had 375+ i am sure that there were coons there if that was the winning score




The fact of the matter is that i am beating yall walker boys and taking yalls money with a bluetick!! If i didnt win a cast with ol sam there wouldnt be a thing said, so tuffin up and take it like a man, its gonna be ok!!!!!!!!!!!! I take my whoopins and give them and dont get jealous so u shouldnt either. No i dont win every cast that im in but i believe that we stand a chance against any. So whenever you wanna hunt your power against my bootick as yall say just let me know... BRING IT BIG BOY!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish i could have the privalege to hunt against sam. I may learn a lesson or two.


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> I wish i could have the privalege to hunt against sam. I may learn a lesson or two.



U got all the oppurtunity you need, 2 nite, tommorow, next week or when ever you get ready im ready. there aint gona be know coin toss on who wins either.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Why would there be a coin toss? I wanna wait til the leaves are off and we are gonna plus or minus trees. No circle points involved.


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Why would there be a coin toss? I wanna wait til the leaves are off and we are gonna plus or minus trees. No circle points involved.



thats fine, whenever you get ready just let me know if you wanna wait till the leaves are gone that will be fine too, i will have some more dogs that will be treeing those REAL LIVE RICKY RACCONS by then, O  i for got u know nothing about those do you.....


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Why would there be a coin toss? I wanna wait til the leaves are off and we are gonna plus or minus trees. No circle points involved.



THATS HOW MOST WALKER CASTS ARE SETTLED RIGHT AFTER THE DRAW ARENT THEY


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Never really won a hunt on a coin toss and for god sakes i just looked and your dog is 8 years old. I hope he can beat a 2 year old. But i would be willing to hunt her against him anytime. Most hunts are won by treeing coons something i know a lot about.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Gatorwearsjean etc.
> 
> Where did your hound Place??
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



Well Daddy Rabbit...my hound happens to be "Ape" not Ace that you will see listed on the winnings from Wednesday night.  I drew a pretty stout cast that night which included WCH Valley Creek Tramp, Crack (Crossbreed Leader in the nation, handled by Youth handler of the Year), and a local dog.  

The other nights didnt fare so well for me and the big ape, in that he acted like a few other dogs in his pedigree and wouldnt leave the road.  

No problems here, as he along with another members dog treed 4 singles (7 coons seen) Sunday when we got back and 1 last night.


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 28, 2009)

hot spot or not does matter if someone has feeders and the other one don't someone getting the short end of the stick. right fellows


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe if you have some blue pups that are ready by the winter, Then you could get someone to handle one next year and win the open with sam and the pups with new blue. That would be something wouldn't it. Something like a dream.


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Maybe if you have some blue pups that are ready by the winter, Then you could get someone to handle one next year and win the open with sam and the pups with new blue. That would be something wouldn't it. Something like a dream.




There aint no martin luther king here cuz


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

why would there be any MLK. well if it is not a dream maybe a fantasy or something. Cause it probably wont happen.


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> why would there be any MLK. well if it is not a dream maybe a fantasy or something. Cause it probably wont happen.



right or wrong if it did happen that would give you something else to be jealous about


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Well it wont so i guess i wont have to worry about getting jealous


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well it wont so i guess i wont have to worry about getting jealous



if i cant why dont you take your big time power up there and do it


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

I may just have to!!! you can ride with me if you want to and sit back and take lessons


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> I may just have to!!! you can ride with me if you want to and sit back and take lessons



cuz i done took all the lessons on slick treeing and babbling that i want


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Obviously you have never drawn out with me. The only time my dog gets treed is with the coon. If coons arent moving she may not ever get treed. Thats a fact, but i would rather have an honest dog instead of a lying dog


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Obviously you have never drawn out with me. The only time my dog gets treed is with the coon. If coons arent moving she may not ever get treed. Thats a fact, but i would rather have an honest dog instead of a lying dog



same here have lost a few hunts because my dog didnt get treed and the other had circle, by the way whats your dogs name


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Stylish Peanut
Watch out for her


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Stylish Peanut
> Watch out for her



got my eyes wide open partner never seen or heard of her


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh you will, trust me. I may come on down to irwinville for the inaugural pkc hunt. Maybe just maybe i would get a chance to draw out with the bluedog mafia


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

You gone be in either the peanut butter or peanut parchin biz huh chase


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

I like peanut brittle!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Maybe if you have some blue pups that are ready by the winter, Then you could get someone to handle one next year and win the open with sam and the pups with new blue. That would be something wouldn't it. Something like a dream.



Careful what you wish for


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh you will, trust me. I may come on down to irwinville for the inaugural pkc hunt. Maybe just maybe i would get a chance to draw out with the bluedog mafia



Bring Peanut on over to Irwinville cause the Blue Dog Mafia has some fresh Mayhaw Jelly and a loaf of bread so we can make us a PB&J samwich


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> hot spot or not does matter if someone has feeders and the other one don't someone getting the short end of the stick. right fellows


You remember that PM I sent ya awhile back about what the bluetick hunters would say after the world hunt????? Seems like its done happening.. All I know is a little north ga walker dog scored 550 up there one night..Shes as tough as they come!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> You remember that PM I sent ya awhile back about what the bluetick hunters would say after the world hunt????? Seems like its done happening.. All I know is a little north ga walker dog scored 550 up there one night..Shes as tough as they come!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 29, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> You remember that PM I sent ya awhile back about what the bluetick hunters would say after the world hunt????? Seems like its done happening.. All I know is a little north ga walker dog scored 550 up there one night..Shes as tough as they come!!



I've had the pleaure of hunting with the hound you speak of a few times and she is definitely not a fluke...hunted with another one of their dogs on friday night and he was a stemwinder also.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I've had the pleaure of hunting with the hound you speak of a few times and she is definitely not a fluke...hunted with another one of their dogs on friday night and he was a stemwinder also.


Which one? They keep some gooduns!!! These blue boys would not know what to think at a hunt up here(we have one aug 6th)..They'd think they have went and showed up at a pro hunt or something


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

ukc or pkc


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> ukc or pkc


PKC.....We have a UKC I think aug 28th...


----------

